# Error Instaling jdk16



## cybercoke (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, I was trying to install openfire 3.7.0 from ports on my FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE, I followed the instructions to download manually some packages and put it in /usr/port/distfiles and when he try to install the port again, jdk16 is breaking with the following error:


```
# Running javac:
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/bin/javac -J-XX:ThreadStackSize=768 -J-client -J-Xmx512m -J-Xms256m -classpath 
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/tmp/sun/com.sun.tools.javac/newjavac/newclasses/classes -bootclasspath 
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/lib/jce.jar:/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/lib/jsse.jar -sourcepath 
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/gensrc:../../../../../src/solaris/classes:../../../../../src/share/classes -d 
/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/tmp/sun/com.sun.tools.javac/newjavac/newclasses -encoding ascii -source 1.5 -target 5 
@/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/tmp/sun/com.sun.tools.javac/.classes.list
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  SIGBUS (0xa) at pc=0x2865bbbe, pid=6701, tid=0x28240140
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_03-p4-root_28_mar_2011_11_27-b00 mixed mode, sharing)
# Problematic frame:
# gmake[6]: *** [.compile.classlist] Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun/javac/recompile/new-javac'
gmake[5]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun/javac/recompile'
gmake[4]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun/javac'
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/java/javac'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/java'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make'
gmake: *** [j2se-build] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1
```

Thank's for the help.


----------



## achix (Mar 28, 2011)

DO NOT INSTALL jdk16.
Refresh your system to 8.2, upgrade all ports, install openjdk6, discover that your system will still be running diablo, and then come back for help. If you manage to correctly install openjdk, the rest is a piece of cake.

jdk1.6 is completely dead.
diablo 1.6 is almost dead.
Openjdk is alive. Go with it.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 28, 2011)

achix said:
			
		

> DO NOT INSTALL jdk16.
> jdk1.6 is completely dead.
> diablo 1.6 is almost dead.
> Openjdk is alive. Go with it.


Why is it dead ? I use it without any problems :\


----------



## achix (Mar 28, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Why is it dead ? I use it without any problems :\



jdk is not developed anymore; diablo needs compat7 compatibility and it is unlikely to see any new diablo release in the future. There are no further plans for diablo (diablo was based on jdk1.6).

The reason why I didn't mark diablo as completely dead, is because it is still needed to bootstrap openjdk.


----------



## achix (Mar 28, 2011)

Judge for yourselves :
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/java/jdk16/distinfo
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/java/diablo-jdk16/distinfo
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/java/openjdk6/distinfo


----------



## cybercoke (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi achix,

I installed all that is needed for openfire, including diablo. What if I cannot upgrade to 8.2? Is there any other way to solve this problem?

And if the other ports installed on the system do not work after this upgrade? It'll cause a big problem.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## adamk (Mar 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, there are still times where openjdk just doesn't cut it.  

Adam


----------



## achix (Mar 29, 2011)

cybercoke said:
			
		

> Hi achix,
> 
> I installed all that is needed for openfire, including diablo. What if I cannot upgrade to 8.2? Is there any other way to solve this problem?
> 
> ...



Alright, you must install *javavmwrapper*, then play with /usr/local/etc/javavms to bring diablo on the top, (most probably it will be the only jdk there but anyway). Then try to run `# java -version` to see which java you are running. Then try to reinstall openfire. If it insists on installing jdk16, then come back for help.

Also the freebsd-java@freebsd.org mailing list (I write there too) is the most preferred way of solving java-freebsd related issues.


----------



## cybercoke (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you all for replies but I install openfire on another server running FreeBSDd 8.0 and got it to work. I believe that it was the disk space that was causing the error.

Thank you all again.


----------



## interfasys (Sep 24, 2011)

achix said:
			
		

> DO NOT INSTALL jdk16.
> Refresh your system to 8.2, upgrade all ports, install openjdk6, discover that your system will still be running diablo, and then come back for help. If you manage to correctly install openjdk, the rest is a piece of cake.
> 
> jdk1.6 is completely dead.
> ...


And what should people who want to install Tomcat 7 do then? It has a dependency with jdk16.


----------

